# Barking Schnauzer



## jamiesalisbury (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi 

We have a 8 month old miniature schnauzer. Due to our different work schedules (my wife has a 9-5, I'm a musician working late nights) Lou leaves for work around 8am and I sleep till 10am. Unfortunately every morning when Lou leaves for work, Herbie barks at the door for between 20-40 mins, which is driving me mad. She's been leaving a treat when she leaves, including a kong toy stuffed with goodies, and sometimes his entire breakfast in a ball with a hole in it, as well as bits of dried jerky etc.

I sleep two floors up, so he doesn't seem to hear me when I've tried telling him to stop - and when occasionally he has acknowledged me he stops for 2 minutes and then starts again. 

The barking starts with woofing, and progresses onto howling.

He gets a decent amount of exercise, including a walk in the morning before Lou leaves, which doesn't seem to make any difference. 

I haven't had 8 hours sleep for weeks so I'd really appreciate some help with this!!

Many thanks in advance

Jamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

jamiesalisbury said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a 8 month old miniature schnauzer. Due to our different work schedules (my wife has a 9-5, I'm a musician working late nights) Lou leaves for work around 8am and I sleep till 10am. Unfortunately every morning when Lou leaves for work, Herbie barks at the door for between 20-40 mins, which is driving me mad. She's been leaving a treat when she leaves, including a kong toy stuffed with goodies, and sometimes his entire breakfast in a ball with a hole in it, as well as bits of dried jerky etc.
> 
> ...


Have the dog upstairs in bed with ya. He can snuggle up to ya.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

It sounds like your dog is very attached to your wife, basicly you need to make the dog less dependant on her and look at the routine, to do this you may need to take over some of the feeding, walking and play with the dog or swap who does what.
as i don't know who does what its hard to give exact advice, i would read the dogs mind by bruce fogle he is a vet and explains how the dogs brain works it also has a bit in it about separation anxiety.
Then sit down with your wife and try and work out a action plan.
Sorry i cannot be more helpfull and good luck hope you get some sleep soon


----------



## jamiesalisbury (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats not it actually - he barks when I leave the house during the day as well. And I spend a lot more time with him than Lou does. So I guess separation anxiety is the problem.


----------



## shadowtime (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there,

You may find this interesting www.squidoo/barking-dogs it has certainly worked for us.

Cheers,
shadowtime


----------



## vidave (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,

When I was at uni., my landlady used to leave early in the morning. She left both my breakfast and the dog. The dog in the garden, fortunately my breakfast in the kitchen!
The thing is, poor old Wicky, a Springer Spaniel, used to bark away at the door all the time I was making my breakfast.
Nothing seemed to work to stop him until she tried the following program. After that, you wouldn't even know there was a dog there. So it might work for you.


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

I think we all comeon here for friendly but FREE advice.
I personally hate those lnks promising to help you solve your problems and then you have to PAY for the privilage. In my experience you may as well buy a book..or just come on here and ask the many experts.
Interesting that poster only had one post and the link was selling something.....

To reply to the post we also have a miniature schnauzer who is 16 weeks old and although we're quite lucky as she only barks when she hears an unusual noise or when shes playing, schnauzers are renowned for being very vocal dogs.
I cant offer any advice Im afraid I wouldnt know what to do although whenw e have visters she does bark and as soona s she does it we just say no pop her in another room until the guest has settled in and then let her out. It seems to slowly be sinking in the barking is triggering something and appears to be doing it less/ Maybe you could try that..as soona sshe barks when your there remove her from the spot thats causing it..in your case the front door until she stops as soon as she does let her out praise and treat.

Good luck


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

lisaandmargo said:


> To reply to the post we also have a miniature schnauzer who is 16 weeks old and although we're quite lucky as she only barks when she hears an unusual noise or when shes playing, schnauzers are renowned for being very vocal dogs.


I heard that Mini Schnauzers were noisy and that almost put me off getting one

Luckily my two are not yappy - last week I had a delivery arrive, and it was put in the shed by the driver (I left instructions when I ordered, thinking I would be out!). The first I knew about it was when the dogs strolled over to the patio doors and watched him with waggng tails and not a sound!!

From an early age I discouraged Daisy from barking, distracting her with food or toys - and with her loving food it was easy!! When Leo arrived he followed her lead - but after dark they change into "guard dogs" when someone comes to the door, and Leo esecially has a deep bark for a little dog.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like you have a pack leader in your schnauzer!! we also have an 8 month old mini schnauzer and have had our fair share of issues. she goes balistic when either one of us leaves. this is because she sees herself as the pack leader and so mothers us and if one of us goes out of sight of her then she kicks off until we come back.
its her way of rounding the pack up so that she can keep watch over you.
unfortunatly this means you may need to get a bit strict with her by treating your partner with any attention before you acknowlage your dog. this way he will realise his place in your family - not being the leader.

hope this helps


----------

